# المنتديات الأردنية > السياحه في الأردن >  كهف أهل الكهف في الأردن

## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*أهل الكهف*



*[align=center]                     
                                            إعداد  و  تصوير
                                     عبدالكريم أحمــد الخلايلـــــه[/align]*



*


موقع الكهف : ـ  


رغم إختلاف الروايات في تحديد موقعه إلا ّ أن معظم المفسرين والمؤرخين والجغرافيين أمثال المقدسي وياقوت الحموي والواقدي والقزويني والقرماني ودراسات خبراء الآثار الأردنيين وغيرهم أشاروا إلى أن الرقيم ( الرجيب) في الأردن هو موقع كهف أهل الكهف ، وأن الكهف الذي  في الرقيم هو الكهف المقصود في قصة أهل الكهف التي ورد ذكرها في القرآن الكريم ، ويقع الكهف شرقي العاصمة عمــَّـان بحوالي  6  كم ، في قرية الرقيم ( الرجيب) في منطقة أبو علندا ، وعلى مقربة من المدخل الغربي لمدينة سحاب .


أهل الكهف : ـ 


تشيرالروايات والقصص الدينية والتاريخية إلى أنهم مجموعة من الشباب ( الفتية ) من أبناء ملوك وسادة الروم الذين كانوا من جند الملك البيزنطي " دقيانوس " الذي تولى الحكم بين عام 249 م  و 251 م، قد عاشوا في بلد ٍ يحكمه ذلك الملك الطاغية  إذ  كان يأمر بقتل أو إضطهاد كل من لا يأتمر بأمره أو من لايعبد ماأمر به هو أن يـُعبد فالتقى الفتية السبعة على فكرة واحدة ٍ هي " الإيمان بوحدانية الله " فصاروا يدا ً واحدة ًوإخوان صدق ٍ ، منكرين الشرك بالله ومعلنين عقيدتهم جهرا ً " إنهم فتية ٌ آمنوا بربهم وزدنهم هدى " وكانوا في قوم ٍ يعبدون الأصنام والطواغيت آنذاك من دون الله " هؤلاء قومنا إتخذوا من دونه آلهة ". ونتيجة للطغيان والإضطهاد والتهـــــديد، الذي مارســــــه " دقيانوس" عليهم وعلى غيرهم ، فقد هرب أولئك الفتية ، فارين بدينهم للمحافظة على إيمانهم بالله وتوحيده  ، مصطحبين كلب أحد الرعاة ليحرسهم " وكلبهم باسط ذراعيه بالوصيد " ، فوجدوا كهفا ً، يفع ضمن مقبرة ٍ بيزنطية ٍ، فاتخذوا منه مرقدا ً لهم . " إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف " وناموا فيه   319  عاما ً " فضــربنا على آذانهم في الكهف سنين عددا " و  " و لبثوا في كهفهم ثلاث مائة سنين وازدادوا تسـعا "  إلى أن تم معرفة مكانهم أثناء ولاية الملك " ثيودوسيوس الثاني " الذي حكم بين عام  408 م  و  450  م ، فقام بزيارتهم في الكهف وسلم عليهم وعانقهم. وتشير الروايات إلى أن خروجهم من الكهف كان عام  447 م ثم ماتوا بعد فترة .



أسماء الفتية  : ـ 

تتفق كثير من الروايات  ، من مختلف الديانات واللغـــات ، على أسماء أولئك الفتية وهم : ـ 
مكسيمانوس  و  يمليخا  و  تامورإلنجيوس  و  مرديوس  و  قسطنطين  و  أنطونيوس  و  ديونسيوس .
مكونات الكهف : ـ يتكون الكهف من : ـ
                  ـ مدخل ذي فجوة ٍ إتجاهها جنوب غرب .
                  ـ قاعة مركزية لها ثلاثة محاريب مسقوفة بعقود رملية.
                  ـ سبعة مدافن حجرية ( قبور ).
                  ـ أعمدة منحوتة من الصخر تزين واجهة القبور .
                  ـ زخارف نباتية و رسومات هندسية و نقوش .
                  ـ مسجدان قديمان يعودان للفترة الأموية .
                  ـ مجموعة من بقايا عظام تم تجميعها داخل إحدى الكوّات .
                  ـ مَعلمٌ يشير إلى وجود معصرة للزيتون .
                  ـ حفائر أقنية ٍ وبرك ِ في الصخر  لتجميع المياه .
                  ـ أسوار من الحجارة .
                  ـ ساحة أمامية ( الوصيد ) وساحات جانبية ، وخلفية .


المسجد الجديد : ـ  



وضع جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني إبن الحسين حجـرالأســــاس لبنــــاء مســجـد ، على أرض مجــــاورة للكهـف بتاريخ 5  /  6  /  2002 وقام جلالتـه بإفتتاحه بتاريخ 26  /  9  /  2006 ، ويشتمل المسجد على كل مايلزم للشؤون الدينية والثقافية ، ويتكون من عدد من القاعات والمرافق والحدائق .



















































*

----------


## تحية عسكريه

حلو والله نفسي اروح عليه

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

مشكوووووووووووووووووور على طرحك الجميل

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

*[align=center]the sadman_jordan

أشكرك َ جزيلا ً على مرورك الطيب [/align]*

----------


## Ctrl

[align=right]والله مشكور يا مصورنا الهمام علي المعلومات والكهف اللي أول مره اعرف انه في الأردن اصلا .. وكما سمعت ان دقيانوس حكم الامبراطوريه البيزنطيه التي كانت من ضمنها مصر .. وكان فعلا حاكم ظالم 
مشكور جزيل الشكر أخي الكريم ..  :Eh S(7):  [/align]

----------


## عبدالكريم الخلايله

Ctrl

أشكرك على  مرورك الطيب

----------

